# 8-1-9 +2% Humic +2% Iron



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

So I've got this bag of fert. No label, but it is what the title says. 8-1-9 with 2% Humic and 2% Iron. It's a green's grade prill.

I'm gonna throw it down tonight on my front yard, which just got seed down 27 days ago and has since been thrown under the crazy rainy weather we've been having. I'll snag more pics when I get home, I didn't have much time over lunch.





Here's some photos of the area I'm throwing it down on:







Now, count backwards from 60 in your head.

Did you know Matt Martin is making a fertilizer?


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Sounds like an interesting witches brew... how'd you come across a random unmarked bag of fert?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@Khy Showed up in my driveway this morning. It is made here in the United States too!

More pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Who the heck drops off random fertilizer lol?

Probably didn't indicate how much is fast or slow release N.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm going to treat it as 50/50 @zeus201


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Without an fertilizer analysis or ingredients? How will you know what is in it?

I would throw it only to half the area to have a control section.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@g-man listen, this is *next* level fertilizer. One does not simply throw it half way.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey, does anyone know what a *patent* smells like? I bet it smells like this bag of fertilizer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I bet is smells like poo.

It might be good to see the improvement if you only treat half the area to be able to compare.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@g-man that's like telling a kid on Christmas he can only unwrap half the present. Whatchoo think this is...a test plot?

One lick of a prill and I can tell you there are more *micronutrients* in this bag than you can shake a fist at!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Did you get a hold of Matt Matins new fertilizer?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@iowa jim definitely not the words I used.

Separately if we were to speculate wildly and ask questions about that fertilizer I wonder what words would be used?

Things like... 
I wonder if it has RGS in it? 
I wonder if it has ammonium sulfate...or urea in it?


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

What the what?! What does it smell like?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Most likely sterile poo.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

thegrassfactor said:


> What the what?! What does it smell like?


It's much less potent than the other two I have on hand to compare.

It's much less potent than Milo so it for sure has a high "Spousal Approval Factor" there.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Few random fotos!

So the Milo has most potent smell followed by the D&K (local company here) and I'd say my sniffer says Mystery Fert here has least potent smell. I have to be right over to smell it compared to the random puffs the other are sending to my nostrils.







Definitely a small prill with the greens grade. I'm almost positive from the way it rolls off my fingers that it's gone through some infusion and or agglomeration or some sort.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Tomorrow looks clear. I think I'm gonna throw it down on the front yard at 7.5#/M. Wife is transplanting some roses and moving them indoors because they didn't get planted in time. Will add to them too.

This fertilizer has that extra POP and FIZZ to it! Also, hands dirty from playing in the fert. Sorry.

https://youtu.be/6RFUwhwW2z4


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

JohnP said:


> Tomorrow looks clear. I think I'm gonna throw it down on the front yard at 7.5#/M. Wife is transplanting some roses and moving them indoors because they didn't get planted in time. Will add to them too.
> 
> This fertilizer has that extra POP and FIZZ to it! Also, hands dirty from playing in the fert. Sorry.


Pouring fert into a bowl and then into liquid? What is this... How to With Doc Part 2 - Electric Boogaloo? :lol:


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

The sparkling La Croix increases the potential of the Humic and if you listen carefully the fizz will tell you how to find Atlantis.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

All of this is very cruel if it will only be shipped via pallet (as described on the website I may or may not have found it on). 

Also - are you implying this is a soluable product too!?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@adgattoni I'm not sure what site you were on and whether it relates to this particular fertilizer or not. However I would assume you read information about fertilizer that is intended for pros and distributors rather than how the average homeowner would obtain fertilizer. I would imagine that information will come later.

As far as the prills in this particular bag... they didn't seem to dissolve entirely. However they did mix well with Siracha.

From my tests I can tell you that this fertilizer is *biocharged* using *chemical wizardry*!


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

What the crap am I witnessing?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> What the crap am I witnessing?


You have to get the new Teejet SR11004 sriracha tip for your sprayer. It's the only way to get an even distribution with the sriracha fertilizer mix.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > What the crap am I witnessing?
> ...


Noted!! 

So I busted out my blower this morning and cleared the leaves off what little grass there is. Pulled out the Scotts Mini and poured what seemed like half the 29# bag into it. Cranked it to 5 and threw it down!

It genuinely felt good to know I was throwing down fertilizer that was *sustainably produced* and *carbon based*.

The neighbor and wife will have no idea I even threw the fertilizer down because you can't smell it without being right on top of it. *NINJA LIKE RESULTS!*

It was raining so hard last night that it would've been impossible to do this, but our forecast is clear until Friday now.

I got spousal approval to add this *chemical wizardry* to her roses that she's bringing in. So we will have things we can check in on even when the snow is flying.

If there are any other questions about this mystery fert I can answer please ask away!


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Man that looks/feels like CarbonX


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

JohnP: I think we should keep this in the family. Pm me


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

If I can get this locally for a decent price I will use it.

Last year each time I did Humic DG and Milo all the neighbors were asking what the black stuff was I was putting out. I can imagine I would get questions with this too since they all use synthetics.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Oh man. This is my favorite new thread. 
@JohnP playing with fert again.

Dude, congratulations on this find. I am looking forward to seeing how this goes!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

social port said:


> Oh man. This is my favorite new thread.
> @JohnP playing with fert again.
> 
> Dude, congratulations on this find. I am looking forward to seeing how this goes!


Once the grow lights get in we will be transplanting some roses that didn't make it in the ground and they'll get some. Will have some content to share then.

In the mean time maybe my La Croix tests were a hint at something more!

Lawsuit Alleges All Natural La Croix Claim False


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

JohnP said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man. This is my favorite new thread.
> ...


Carbon Earth Co being sued by a major fertilizer producer? Matt is a false lawn prophet?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Woah there @adgattoni I said nothing like that. I made a joke about how how maybe adding fert to La Croix revealed something about La Croix since they're being sued for an alleged false claim.

I said nothing disparaging Matt or Carbon Earth.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If this stuff is 8-1-9, it's not THE Carbon X...not that anyone ever claimed it was. Somehow, I have to wonder if there's a connection.

Or, it could be this: https://www.growthproducts.com/pdfs/GPSolutions_BioNutrients_Soluble_AG_8-1-9.pdf

???


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@Green dunno about Growth Products but I can tell you this mystery fert has a definite *earthy* smell and texture to it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JohnP said:


> @Green dunno about Growth Products but I can tell you this mystery fert has a definite *earthy* smell and texture to it.


....from Carbon Earth...

So, it's either a prototype or experimental formula.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Matt(thegrassfactor) sent JohnP one of his test runs for his carbonx product.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Green said:


> If this stuff is 8-1-9, it's not THE Carbon X...not that anyone ever claimed it was. Somehow, I have to wonder if there's a connection.
> 
> Or, it could be this: https://www.growthproducts.com/pdfs/GPSolutions_BioNutrients_Soluble_AG_8-1-9.pdf
> 
> ???


Realize they probably have gone through 100 different NPK variations before settling on whatever the official one will wind up being. This is likely (as g-man said) a sample of an older formula to try out.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

@JohnP it's been 11 days since you threw down the "mystery" Fert. How does it look?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Here's after a mow yesterday. My thin areas are still very thin, colder weather. Out of the prime spreading weather.

However I have a project I'm putting together so I can use the fert and do some comparisons during the winter.


----------

